# Brother machine



## berandia06 (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi can any one tell me about a Brother KH 120 I also have a ribber That is the reason I got it How old is it and what can you do with it? Thank you in advance.Diane


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Do you have a manual for it? http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com/MoreBrotherManuals.php This site lists the 120 ribber but says nothing about a 120 knitting machine. What condition is the machine in? Does it have a sponge bar? That might need changed to get it to work properly. It might need cleaned and oiled. If it is working properly you can make all kinds of things on it.  Ann


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Hi Diane

DO a search on youtube for Diana Sullivan. She has a lot of videos from how to set up, and make things on knitting machines.
I am not familiar with your model, does it take punch cards, or is it electric or just a flat bed?
In any case, you are only limited in imagination on what you can make with a knitting machine.
I have made doilies, tablecloths, table runners, afghans, baby sweaters, outfits, hats, scarves, mittens and more.

Rhyanna


----------



## Osunny (Jan 29, 2011)

berandia06 said:


> Hi can any one tell me about a Brother KH 120 I also have a ribber That is the reason I got it How old is it and what can you do with it? Thank you in advance.Diane


Diane - I have found Brother to be an excellent machine, no matter the year. I've never heard of the KH-120 personally; but as with all machines, check your sponge bar first. Don't even run your carriage across first, you could end up with a tangled mess.

The list is almost endless of what you can make.  I make sockmonkeys and other items, which you can see on Facebook https://www.facebook.com/pages/Monkey-Town-Station/202929316388074


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

The KH 120 is a Fine bed ....3.5mm(needle spacing) machine....My best guess as to when it was manufactured is between 1960's - mid 1970's .... as these are the years when the manual 8 push button(also called 'Radio Button') machines were produced...although all the others are Standard (4.5mm) bed machines......The KH 120 with the KR 120(ribber) is a rare find ......will produce fine dressmaker garments....Uses yarn weights of gossimer(thread-like).....lace-weight...baby-weight.....
Do you have the operating manuals?.....as these can be obtained online for free....Can you please post photos......One question....How many needles does the bed have?.....



berandia06 said:


> Hi can any one tell me about a Brother KH 120 I also have a ribber That is the reason I got it How old is it and what can you do with it? Thank you in advance.Diane


----------



## berandia06 (Oct 30, 2012)

Hello tallie9.Thank goodnes you gave me a few clues .I will have a instruction book for the kl,but I am not sure about the ribber.I will see when it gets to my place as it is Money first ,that I send today.Queens land is a fair way from South Australia .So I have to pay the courier too.but not until she has the money in her hands.then I can give the courier the ok it is in good condition,a new sponge bar has been fitted .so we see Thank you again.Diane


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Here is the site for the KH120 manual....might as well read up while waiting for your machine to arrive........
https://www.box.com/s/3g5d0rq9q7/1/73526225/657547771/1


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Here's the site for the ribber manual.....Apparently they combined the KR120 with the KR 710 in one manual.....
https://www.box.com/s/3g5d0rq9q7/1/73553243/8193113424/1


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

If you have a KH120 from Brother you have a fine gauge machine 3.5 mm. This machine is approximately 40 years old. If in good condition, it should work ok. Make sure the push buttons on the machine work. Make sure you find a manual or you can use a manual from the 500 series to check it out.


----------



## ninasustarsicremic (Jan 21, 2014)

here is manual fot kh 120

http://machineknittingetc.com/brother-knitking/machine-manuals.html


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

ninasustarsicremic said:


> here is manual fot kh 120
> 
> http://machineknittingetc.com/brother-knitking/machine-manuals.html


There was one on ebay yesterday..don't remember the closing time,but think I put it in my watch file,if anyone is interested.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Manual is also available on machineknittingetc.com website. Manuals are free there.


----------



## Osunny (Jan 29, 2011)

I have a KH710 that I need a power supply for.... ugh....


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Osunny said:


> I have a KH710 that I need a power supply for.... ugh....


It might be possible, check with Newton's - Norman - 714-634-9116.


----------

